# PDX Cubing Alpha 2016



## Kit Clement (Jan 21, 2016)

*Date*: March 5-6, 2016
*Location*: Linnton Community Center, Portland, OR
*Events*: 3x3 (3 rounds), 5x5, 7x7, BLD, Pyraminx (2 rounds), Skewb (2 rounds), FMC, 4BLD
*Website*

Cubes4Speed is the sponsor for this competition, and will provide prizes for the winners of each event and the podium of the 3x3 event -- thanks to them for their support!


----------



## Calode (Feb 2, 2016)

awww yeeee.


----------



## DJ4Y (Feb 2, 2016)

Calode said:


> awww yeeee.



You going?


----------

